# Pasco nipple extractor



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone ever use this brand??

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...03a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM6161267402#desc









To clarify...looking to use this mostly for broken shower arms. Those can be a PITA to remove sometimes.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nope I use these, alot better 











A slight tap and a good adjustable wrench=problem solved.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use these:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Haven't used those Pasco's, but I like these guys...http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Pipe-Extractor/


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a 1/2" easy out to remove broken shower arms. I have ground down the end of easy out, so it does not bottom out inside the shower ell. :thumbup:

(generic pic of type of easy out I use)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a set of Proto extractors like these...










D.O. Smith makes them too and my supply house caries them. Great for shower arms but I have broken 2 of the 3/4" ones on stubborn galv. nipples.





Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Save your money that Pasco one is useless...

I use the ones that Plumb Bob with about 1/2" cut off the end...


----------

